# paper mache cards



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

Any one know how to make those pretty cards fromm paper that you soak then press and dry?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I believe they do the paper mache in the blender, just water and odd torn paper. I have a kit, but have not made any. It has square screens that you use to put the paper on ( the paper pulp is in a small dishpan with water, and the screen is put in and lifted upward to get the paper pulp on it, then blotted, then dried to make cards).
I had planned on adding flower seeds to mine, then dry, so the card could be planted and recycled again, and flowers would be a bonus.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Here's instructions.................
http://www.pioneerthinking.com/cgi-bin/print.cgi?file=makingpaper.html

It really is a lot of fun to do. Did my Christmas cards one year, the front was a hand drawen "Charlie Brown Christmas tree", you know the kind, a few needles and broken branches on a stick tree with one single ornament hanging on for dear life  

If you don't have a blender to use, you can boil the paper scrapes on top of the stove (in a stock pot) till it becomes mush and then follow the directions from there.

Great project for kids to make their own cards with thier own artwork on them.


.


----------

